

The Case against Apple - willchang
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2012-12-17/the-case-for-apples-stock-price-falling-to-270

======
pedalpete
I think the analyst got two things right, but disagree about Management
Discord, and Web Apps vs. App Store.

First of all, Management Discord has nothing to do, as far as I can tell, with
the differences between OSX and and iOS. OSX is moving closer and closer to
iOS every release. Maybe that is a good thing, maybe not. Saying the Maps
fiasco would never happen under Jobs is being disingenuous. Apple had it's
fair share of gaffes under Jobs. I regularly hear people complain about
MobileMe, or .Me or whatever other web-based service from Apple. People would
probably say the iPhone 4 antenna issue would never have happened under Jobs,
except that it did.

Web Store vs. App Store also doesn't really hurt Apple in the long term. It
isn't as though you can't run Web apps on the iPhone. You can, and I think the
majority of mobile web apps are still targeting the iPhone specifically. I
hope we move to more and better web apps, but people won't stop buying Apple
products, it will just put a dent in App Store revenue.

